# welcher Treiber für ATI Mobility FireGL V5200?

## yoda@gentoo

Hi all,

ich möchte mir wieder gentoo auf mein notebook installieren, welches mit im einer ATI Mobility FireGL V5200 ausgestattet ist.

nun hab ich verschiedenes gelesen zu ati treibern und ich bin mir unschlüssig welchen ich verwenden soll.

zur auswahlstehen wohl die closed source "ati-drivers" oder die "xf86-drivers-ati" ? 

oder gibts noch eine andere alternative ?

ich möchte das notebook auch für 3D-beschleunigung bzw für spiele einsetzen, welchen treiber verwendet man den aktuell am besten ?

so long und danke schonmal im voraus

----------

## Max Steel

Es gibt noch xf86-video-radeonhd.

Was zu deiner Karte passt tja, eine gute Anlaufstelle wäre eine aktuelle Knoppix (knopper lässt testen welcher Treiber am besten passt, bzw welcher läuft.)

Oder eben testen, also alle drei installieren und durchtesten, vielleicht mit ati-drivers anfangen und bei X-ati aufhören?

Für die 3D-Beschleunigung wären wohl aktuell der Treiber von ATI/AMD oder der radeonhd geeignet.

Ein kurzes suchen nach "ATI Mobility FireGL V5200 Treiber X Linux" bei Google ergab dashier:

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_FireGL_V5200

hier drin steht:

 *www.thinkwiki.org wrote:*   

> Linux X.Org driver
> 
> Initial support included in the stable branch of the Xorg radeon driver (2D only). XVideo acceleration and 3D support have been added by the xorg driver developers and the driver is used by all majos distributions. The driver can be considered stable and fully supports Suspend-To-Disk and Suspend-To-RAM as well as XVideo acceleration in combination with composite extensions (compiz).
> 
> In addition to the radeon driver the card is also supported by the radeonhd driver. A Debian package already exists in the experimental branch. 3d is still under development and does not work satisfactorily on the T60p.

 

Deine Karte wird also mit dem radeonhd Treiber laufen.

Weiter unten steht etwas das es ungewiss ist, ob sie mit dem propietären ATI driver läuft.

 *Quote:*   

> Proprietary ATI driver
> 
> The following information is outdated only relevant if you use an older distribution.
> 
> Proprietary fglrx driver works since version 8.25.18, version 8.24.8 works by adding "ChipID 0x71c5" to the xorg.conf "Device" statement and fooling it into thinking it's a X1600 mobility (do this only as a last resort or if you're sure you have an older driver; it is fatal to version 8.25.1. 
> ...

 

----------

## 69719

Bei 3d wirst du mit dem radeonhd nicht weit kommen, empfehlen kann ich nur den x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati treiber, der durch das USE Flag radeon installiert wird.

----------

## yoda@gentoo

vielen dank schonmal für eure eindrücke.

bin grad noch am gnome zusammenbasteln,aber werde mich als nächtes um den grafitreiber kümern:

ich tendiere mal diesen auszuprobieren:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx

die alternative der radeonHD:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/RadeonHD

...unterstüzt zwar meine karte, jedoch wenn ich das richtig nachvollziehe, keine 3D-beschleunigung ?

in dieser readme steht meine karte als unterstüzt, jedoch weiter unten bei den changelog einträgen wird nichts von 3D support erwähnt... :

http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-radeonhd/plain/README

was mich ein wenig verwirrt ist die tatsache das der radeonhd extra neue karten unterstüzen sollte, also wieso is da kein 3D support dabei oder verstehe ich da was falsch ?

----------

